# 1st trim?



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip is only 4 months old & her coat is still growing & changing but should I be taking her to the groomers just for a trim so she gets used to it? 
She's not getting any matts really & her coat is still really fluffy. 

How much does it normally cost & what do you look for in a good groomers?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's still young so will still have her puppy coat, the adult coat doesn't normally come in until approx 8 months onwards, its then that the dreaded matts start to appear although it very much depends on the type of coat. Get her used to being brushed as you will need o do it regularly when the adult coat does come in. 

It does no harm to get her used to the groomer by taking her in for a 'hygiene trim', nail clip and if you want a little trim around the face. 

I hated Molly's first groom, she looked so different and grown up ...she really didn't need a cut to be honest. I now let the groomer do her body but I do her face etc as I'm very fussy on how it looks!! 

Have a look at the grooming section on here and find photos you like. 
Also ask people where they take their dogs to be groomed if you see a dog with a nice cut.

I don't think any one of us hasn't experienced a bad groom!!! 

Be prepared for how different she will look....

Good luck 

xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks. I'm not in any rush at all cos love her coat. Think she is gonna need a little trim around her eyes too cos I do worry she can't see past her flufty tufty bits around her eyes.


----------

